# Mypharmacomlabs



## DrNeedle (Nov 19, 2017)

Hello. 
We are ready to accept the conditions of the forum.
We are a new Pharmacom Labs brand shop. We work directly with the manufacturer of the brand; all the products presented on our website are 100% genuine. You can be sure of that as every product has a verification code which you can check on the official site of Pharmacom Labs. We take a responsible approach to treating our customers. You are not just clients to us but part of our team or rather big close family. We all try to please our nearest and dearest, that’s why we are going to offer regular discounts with bonuses and free gifts.

Currently, in connection with the launch of our shop we suggest that the forum administrators choose three longtime forum members who will get two items represented on our website (except HGH) for free. The requirement is to provide a detailed report with a photo. Please contact us for all questions. If you place a really big order, we’ll offer special prices that will pleasantly surprise you.

Currently we offer a discount. If you place an order of $100, you’ll get one item free; if you place an order of $200, you’ll get 2 items free; if you place an order of $300, you’ll get 3 items free and so on for each $100. All the products are presented on our website (except HGH). After placing an order, you need to send to the e-mail the exact time , the sum of payment and the chosen bonus.


----------



## Jin (Nov 19, 2017)

You are not ready to accept the conditions of the forum.

goodbye


----------



## BigJohnny (Nov 19, 2017)

Sorry to inform you, this is truly not a source board. Good luck in your business venture elsewhere! Now, GTFOH!


----------



## stonetag (Nov 19, 2017)

So you're saying if I bought $400 I would get 4 items free?


----------



## NbleSavage (Nov 19, 2017)

Yer gone, Mate.


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 19, 2017)

Dammit wanted to know if his products were safe to inject into penis....


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 19, 2017)

Anyone seen this handle for a pharmacom shill before?


----------



## Gibsonator (Nov 19, 2017)

In&Out that's what a haaamburgers all about


----------



## BigJohnny (Nov 19, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Anyone seen this handle for a pharmacom shill before?


He’s getting beat up over at Meso right now.


----------



## DrNeedle (Nov 27, 2017)

stonetag said:


> So you're saying if I bought $400 I would get 4 items free?


If you place an order of $100, you can get an item worth $100 for free; if you place an order of $200, you can get items worth $200 for free; if you place an order of $300, you can get items worth $300 for free and so on for each $100.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Nov 27, 2017)

DrNeedle said:


> If you place an order of $100, you can get an item worth $100 for free; if you place an order of $200, you can get items worth $200 for free; if you place an order of $300, you can get items worth $300 for free and so on for each $100.


do u give blowjobs


----------



## Maijah (Nov 27, 2017)

Sounds legit


----------



## JuiceTrain (Nov 27, 2017)

DrNeedle said:


> If you place an order of $100, you can get an item worth $100 for free; if you place an order of $200, you can get items worth $200 for free; if you place an order of $300, you can get items worth $300 for free and so on for each $100.



So I'm guessing your organization is a nonprofit


----------



## ToolSteel (Nov 27, 2017)

Maijah said:


> Sounds legit


That's the problem. I only buy genuine gear.


----------



## Nytmere (Dec 1, 2017)

Aren’t the scammers supposed to post on eroids?


----------



## MindlessWork (Dec 2, 2017)

Nytmere said:


> Aren’t the scammers supposed to post on eroids or on BOP?



Fixed that for you good sir.


----------

